# Lincoln Trail Retriever Club



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ammo wins double header!! Fourth double header win this year


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to club members (and hard workers) Jeff and Denise Turner and Jewel for second place in Am.!!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open results

1st 70 Ammo Bill Petrovish

2nd 47 Pete Steve Yozamp

3rd 7 Ruckus Susan Bledsoe

4th 17 Keeper Jamie Woodson

RJ 35 Sweet Linda Bogusky

Jams. 23, 42, 65, 66, 75



Amateur Results

1st 36 Ammo Bill Petrovish

2nd 22 Jewel Jeff Turner

3rd 27 Early Kurt Hallgren

4th 18 Baby Bill Woodson

RJ. 6 Keeper Jamie Woodson

Jam 13 Chase Paul Hanson

Congrats to all!!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

captain2560 said:


> Congrats to club members (and hard workers) Jeff and Denise Turner and Jewel for second place in Am.!!!


That's fantastic for Jeff and Denise - congratulations!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Kurt & Early! And to Jeff and Lydia on Bobby's Qual 2nd, nice comeback!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

3blackdogs said:


> That's fantastic for Jeff and Denise - congratulations!


It sure is! And they ran a great trial too. One of the dogs to beat right down to the last bird... They have had a darn good season!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Many many thanks to Everyone at Lincoln Trail Retriever Club*!!!! *Trey, Brooks, Cliff & Jeanne, Paul & Martha, Jeff & Denise your hard work was so very much appreciated! A huge Thank you to Open Judges: Chris Atkinson & Chuck Kimbrel and Amateur Judges: Mitch Patterson & Alex Washburn ~ it was a weekend of awesome tests and many blessings. Thanks for giving up your weekend so we could play the game. It was truly an honor to run your test and win this Double Header. Congratulation again to Jeff and Denise and to everyone who finished and placed.
Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer, Bill & Micki


----------



## hudson (Jan 14, 2011)

Bill.
I too would like to extend a big thanks to everyone at Lincoln Trail, Cliff & Jeanne, Martha & Paul, Trey and all that helped us with the open, the trial went real smooth, great grounds and really fine weather. Judging with Chris was a real joy and watching you're little brown girl run our test was also a real joy, a very special and talented girl, four double headers in one year an accomplishment like none before.

Chuck


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

hudson said:


> Bill.
> I too would like to extend a big thanks to everyone at Lincoln Trail, Cliff & Jeanne, Martha & Paul, Trey and all that helped us with the open, the trial went real smooth, great grounds and really fine weather. Judging with Chris was a real joy and watching you're little brown girl run our test was also a real joy, a very special and talented girl, four double headers in one year an accomplishment like none before.
> 
> Chuck


I'm sorry I'm so late coming back to this.

Chuck, I've been meaning to contact you. I had a great, great time. I learned a lot. I always do, every time I get to set up tests, talk with an experienced retriever person, and observe lots of good trainers and handlers. 

It was an excellent weekend for so many reasons. 

Frankly, my professional life has had some challenges lately. I needed either a "checkup from the neck up" or a good weekend of some awesome retriever fun. This accomplished it.

Micki, Bill, Ammo....WOW! I'm so happy for what you guys are experiencing. It shows that, as Jerry Day likes to say, "The harder you work, the luckier you get." It sure made the job easy for, apparently all four, of the All Age judges that weekend to find the winner.

Sincere thanks to all,

Chris


----------

